# 10/22's



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Anybody tinker with them? Looking for receiver and trigger recommendations. Currently using a Hogue stock and Tactical Solutions threaded barrel. Silencer in the future..


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the Kidd drop in trigger replacement. 1 1/2 lb trigger pull with a very short reset.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

When I was looking years ago there we not many options for receivers. I know PWS has a pretty sweet one available now.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kidd Innovations in Seguin area. You will be sorry if you dont use their stuff.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll try them out, looks like about 35 miles away on mapquest. Thanks....


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Newbomb, I contacted Kidd re a receiver and bolt. Woman there told me they are just a machine shop and don't have a retail outlet. Said I had to order through a local dealer. Save the gasoline and call them. It's a hassle to go through a dealer---shipping, FFL transfer fee, taxes, and probably the dealers markup. However, KIDD does/or did have a sale on receivers for $152.00 and the bolts were regular $100. Good luck. Probably chearer to buy a new 10/22. If you haven't already you might want to check out rimfirecentral.com. Don't know of anyone in SA that handles their products.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll do some more research.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Just got one ordered and shipped to Gun Shack on Bandera Rd in Helotes. Thanks and I'll get some pics after it's put together.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Got a few parts together. Should have my receiver by the end of the week..


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Turk, it looks like you have made some great choices with the KIDD equipment, it has surpassed Volquartzen as the best out there as far as after market replacement parts. With what you have here you should spend the money on good match grade ammo like SK Rifle Match, Wolf Match Extra, RWS Target Rifle, all standard velocity ammo. Avoid the High velocity stuff and you will be shooting little bitty groups.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, I"ll check out some match ammo too. Picked this up off Dick's Sporting Goods website, $29.00 off right now. 3-9x40 BDC 150


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Thanks, I"ll check out some match ammo too. Picked this up off Dick's Sporting Goods website, $29.00 off right now. 3-9x40 BDC 150


 Great choice on the scope Turk, I have the same one on one of my 10-22's. If you get into shooting straight up bench, you might want to consider more magnification.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a cheap 10/22 I bought at a pawnshop with a 40 dollar scope all stock than can do 1" groups at a 100 yards. What more could one want?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

pantallica4211 said:


> I have a cheap 10/22 I bought at a pawnshop with a 40 dollar scope all stock than can do 1" groups at a 100 yards. What more could one want?


 Did you ever put playing cards in your bicycle spokes when you were a kid? Well it's something like that. Did you ever put nice rims and tires on your best car and maybe some killer tunes in the dash to go with it? It's something like that. Did it matter that either the bike or car was perfectly functional without all that stuff? Probably not. At least it didn't matter to me. So when it came time to trick out my 10/22, yeah I did that too and didn't have to explain it to anyone. BTW, if you're shooting 1 moa with a stock 10/22, you are a blessed man.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Uncle Doug said:


> Turk, it looks like you have made some great choices with the KIDD equipment, it has surpassed Volquartzen as the best out there as far as after market replacement parts. With what you have here you should spend the money on good match grade ammo like SK Rifle Match, Wolf Match Extra, RWS Target Rifle, all standard velocity ammo. Avoid the High velocity stuff and you will be shooting little bitty groups.


Don't forget the Lapua Midas M in that mix. My old school :biggrin:Volquartsen 10/22 just loves it. It does okay with brick ammo or stingers just for plinking, but for serious bench shooting, Lapua does it for me..... The only thing that's still Ruger on mine is the receiver and that's subject to change. Too much fun!


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not knocking you man, didn't mean to cone off that way. Just making the comment that stock 10/22s are pretty good out of the box. Hell I wish I had the funds to trick one out. Or at least upgrade mine.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I've got one with a $12.00 scope that also shoots nice groups. It's just my upgrade. My receiver is at the gun shop. I pick it up in the morning...


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice looking, How are those scope mounts? Any good?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

The mounts are good. You can use the iron sights or the scope. Picked up my receiver and will fit the barrel to it this weekend. Also got some info on a trust set up for a silencer down the road.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Kidd receiver and barrel installed with v block. There was about .002 clearance and I heated the receiver in a 250* oven, applied a little anti-seize to barrel for a nice fit.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Bolt and bolt buffer installed.
Trigger assembly installed.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll pick up some scope rings later today or tomorrow. :texasflag


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Great job Turk!, first class rig there, pretty sure its going to give you what you were looking for. Accuracy.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll have the scope mounted tomorrow..


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Post another pic of the scope mounted. Nice gun!!!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

That is set-up pretty much looks like the "Tactical" 10/22 that you can get from Ruger. I got one took the bi-pod off and added a Fastfire reddot. Great within 25-30 yss. I am still OK out to 50 yds but the dot will cover up target.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Couldn't find the rings I wanted at Academy or GM. Ordered some Burris Signature Rings, should be here in a few days. I'll post pics when scope is installed. This is the suppressor I'm looking at when paperwork gets started and done..
http://www.gunshack.com/supressors/rimfiresuppressors?product_id=717


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

When it warms up a bit I'll hit the range...


----------

